# LED Lights



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Going back to the beginning of Microskiff.com somebody posted LED bow running lights, I remember it was for a Gheenoe so it may have been on the Custome Gheenoe site as well.......If anyone remembers or has a source for the LED lights I would appriciate it......as some others may as well.....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.innovativelight.com/marine_c_1454.cfm

http://www.ahoycaptain.com/shop/lopolight.html

http://www.orcagreen.com/recmarine.html

http://www.fourwinds-ii.com/v2/?c=lednav

google..."led navigation lights"


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

> http://www.innovativelight.com/marine_c_1454.cfm
> 
> 
> google..."led navigation lights"


That could have been Plan B 
But the pics with the Gheenoe were cool .......


----------



## headshot870 (Jun 15, 2009)

Iknow this is an old thread, but I saw these over on bassboatcentral.com. These guys put some serious bling on their boats!!!

http://www.nightfishion.com/

http://www.bluewaterled.com/

Enjoy!

Nathan


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

You talkin' "shark eyes" or some other permanently fixed lights?

Kemo


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You might try these guys; they have a lot of LEDs and the better riggers like HOBO over on MHP forums like them

http://www.oznium.com/rectangular-channel

Not sure they have exactly what you're looking for but it might be worth calling them to see if it's just not on their site. 

-T


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

spensive but nice....
http://www.livorsi.com/catalog/rigging1.htm#elliptical


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Superbrightleds.com

MCM series 6-LED Accent Light Module

Great for running lights-sealed.


----------

